# Update on the 65 Resto, and a question



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll get some recent pics up in a few days. He's got the body painted and back on the frame. Doors, trunklid, and front fenders are all painted and back on. The hood is later this week. It's really cool to see it coming together a little every day. My role has mostly been sandblasting parts here and there, and writing checks...lots and lots of checks. Holy God, is this expensive.
I think it was someone here who said, take what you expect to spend, and double it. Right he was...
So here's the question: Right below the spout for the gas tank there is a small metal piece that is right under it,that bolts to the frame. I don't know the name of it, but it looks like it's designed as a support of the filler neck.
I can't remember if it was the color of the ext of the car, or if it was silver,
or just black. 
It's a 65. Can anyone enlighten me?
thanks,
Paul
PS. I'm in MA, and the Patriots just signed Tebow. Aren't you all jealous??


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you manage to get by with "only" double, count yourself very fortunate indeed. 

How about some photos?

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a bumper support bracket that ties the bumper and frame together for fuel tank protection if you take a rear hit. The original one on my '65 is a low semi-gloss black, same as the frame.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Guy,
My body man already painted it the same color as the car,
which is ok. I don't remember that it got a lot of exposure anyway.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

This is not a hobby for the light of wallet...but when it's done and you drive it it will be worth every penny. I had people pulling beside me on the freeway yesterday trying to talk about the car...:willy:

AND PICS PLEASE...you know how we like shinny things


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

*posted more pics*

G8tr, et al,
I posted some more recent pics I took along the rebuild process.
I'm hoping to have her back in the garage by July 4th or so.
I can finish the little things that are left by myself, except for the 
headliner. I'm pretty sure I'm going to sub that out.
Will keep you all posted!


----------

